# T-Dash experiment...



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Gents - I've had the opportunity to get one of the 10 prototype chassis from Dash via Tom Stumpf and Dan Cashmer. What I've done is tweak the chassis into a functioning chassis to race in the fray/echorr rules category. Front end and rear hubs w/silicone tires all from Paul Kniffen. Original parts throughout, nothing modified. I've only tweeked the pickup shoes to get some more power. I plan on lapping the gears and having the arm balanced - but have not as of yet done that. So I've put together a couple of videos to show you the chassis. Just as a reference since I made the video I've oile the gears and the chassis is now running consistent 6.4's and turned some 6.3's.

Here are the videos:
















best,
k-mac


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you. That was an outstanding review of the new Dash chassis! I have to get a few when they are available.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Kevin for your videos. A new dawn is risin.....er, actually Dashing!!!
Possibly you should hold onto the 1st T-Dash chassis to be race trimmed
and run against a counter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for the review. Highlights for me are the quality of the armature and a nine tooth pinion!!!! Can't wait to get my hands on some T-Dash chassis'


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Uh I really do not know if I should post this or not but.... that car would give some of my magnet cars a real run for their money. There I said it, I really do not know if I feel better about that after the fact. Those cars run pretty darn good.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It's great to see this video of the Fray-modified T-Dash chassis. Is there a video of the stock T-Dash chassis without modifications? Is that the stock guide pin shown in the video?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet ! :thumbsup:


----------



## njbumper (Jul 13, 2013)

GREAT VIDEO can't wait to purchase these chassis ::thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

njbumper said:


> GREAT VIDEO can't wait to purchase these chassis ::thumbsup:


I was impressed that the car ran that well with stock Dash gears...

Also a disclaimer is needed. The brushes used in the prototypes were Wizzard. Ours arent ready yet. and the first 10,000 chassis will have Dr Oogan T-Jet shoe springs. The prototypes did as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't thank you enough Dan!! And thank yous to Tom S and kmac for the reviews!! Man, I can't wait!! :woohoo:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Interesting and encouraging...*

It outwardly appears that it runs great with minimal tinkering... almost like it's purposely being built to be run. _*So this is not an adult collectible at all.*_


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not a "toy car" either....


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova:
That's a great looking tubby. I have a tubby but the old L+J track was worn out so I changed it over to TKO routed track. 

That souped up t-dash car looks nice and smooth going around the track! I can tell already that the new dash car is going to be a good platform to work from.

For a frame of reference, the fastest lap I've ever turned on my tubby with a fully tricked out fray-legal car is 4.69 seconds. But that's a car with sponge silly tires on it and a lightened resin body (having a body on the car often helps improve the lap time), balanced arm, restricted shoes, etc.

For slip on type fray car, best lap is probably around 5.4 or 5.5 seconds - I don't really keep track of that class of car though.

Did you get an ohm reading on the arm? just curious what it comes to.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rholmesr said:


> Nova:
> 
> 
> That souped up t-dash car .....


FYI... That car is almost completely stock except for front end and rear wheels...


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

lenny said:


> FYI... That car is almost completely stock except for front end and rear wheels...


Agreed. It looks like a good platform given that this sort of performance can be gotten just by upgrading the wheels and tires and x-ing of the brushes.

With more mods, performance could be as good as (or maybe even better) than what can be done with a t-jet. Can't wait to get some of these and try 'em out!!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd love to see a video of the chassis running with the stock wheels and tires.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

@rholmesr - arms ohm out @ 16.8 on all three polls. As I said the only mods to the T-Dash chassis are the front & rear setups and scoring the brushes. Running this chassis as stated on an outside lane of Tomy track is not comparable to a TKO insert. Furthermore, the TKO on the tub is probably a 4 lane track b/c I never heard they made a 6 lane track - so a fully tweeked fray car on that track should post the times you mentioned. I've raced on Randy Haydy's Bowman insert on the tub and it's fast. What I've done here is give all who are interested a measuring bar to compare, as you did, to get a feel for the new chassis. 
Can't wait to get my hands on a dozen or so...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

me three


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great info!! So basically the new chassis performs better an AW chassis that's been converted to a 9 tooth pinion and all brass running gears, and had it's Playdoh axles swapped out for true ones, and equipped with true rolling wheels, with no sloppy axle holes!!! Most excellent!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


slotcarman12078 said:


> Great info!! So basically the new chassis performs better an AW chassis that's been converted to a 9 tooth pinion and all brass running gears, and had it's Playdoh axles swapped out for true ones, and equipped with true rolling wheels, with no sloppy axle holes!!! Most excellent!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

This is a really GREAT thread. Bookmark as favorite.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Your the man Kevin. Looks great. I had the pleasure to see them too and im very excited. 

When you going to have us over to run on that sweet tubby!?!?

It's been so long since I ran a race. Hanks basement I think.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*New T-dash experiment*

I can not wait for the slimline chassis to become available. When is the T-dash evo chassis going to see the light of day?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I would like to know when I can get my hands on the 36 Ford body in many colors for all my extra Dash chassis, Hopefully the Midwest Slot Car Show???


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

rodstrguy said:


> I would like to know when I can get my hands on the 36 Ford body in many colors for all my extra Dash chassis, Hopefully the Midwest Slot Car Show???


I was wondering about the '36 too. That would be great if they were ready by then.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys talking about the 37 that came with the little trailer???

If yes, Tom will be there with some I believe. Don't quote me but I think so.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, Not the '37, a repop-reconfiguring of the Atlas '36 Ford body... It was teased a few months ago. Hopefully there will be some at the Midwest slot car show?


----------

